# Best Vegan Wax to Use in Lip Balms?



## Sativa Skin Care (May 12, 2010)

I can't decide between Soy wax and Candelilla wax. Does anyone know the major (if any) differences between these two waxes? 
Also, if I use this: http://www.thesage.com/catalog/FixedOil.html#HempButter  in my  lip balm would it count as oils since it's under their fixed oils category?
Thank you SO much for any help! I can't wait to learn more and get creative!


----------



## IrishLass (May 13, 2010)

I've never used soy wax, but I've heard it's much softer compared to candelilla wax. Candelilla is so hard that you can use half the amount of it that you would normally use of beeswax in your formula, which leaves extra room to add more oils and butters in your formula.

I've only been making balms for about 3 weeks or so now, but I have candelilla wax, carnauba wax (another vegan wax), and beeswax on hand and I've been playing around and making lots of different balms with them. It's getting to be as addicting as soapmaking is for me!   

Anyway, I've used candelilla alone and also in combination with carnauba wax, and so far I really like how my lip balms have turned out. I've noticed that besides being super hard, the candelilla also leaves a nice glossy sheen behind on the lips. Oh, by the way, carnauba wax is also super hard like candelilla wax.

As for your second question......well, that's a good question!   On the MMS website, I found a guideline on how to formulate your own lip balms:

* 20% Beeswax
* 25% solid at room temperature oil (Coconut Oil, Palm Oil, Shea Butter, Lanolin, etc.)
* 15% brittle at room temperature oil (Regular Cocoa Butter, Palm Kernel Oil, etc.)
* 40% liquid oil at room temperature (Sweet Almond Oil, Olive Oil, Avocado Oil, etc.)

If I was going to use hemp butter in my lip balm formula, I'm thinking that I would figure it into my 'solid at room temp oil' portion. 


HTH
IrishLass


----------



## carebear (May 13, 2010)

soy wax is GENERALLY pretty soft, but then the stuff is engineered so I guess they can make it any way they want to.  but what I have isn't hard enough to work alone with oils

candelilla wax - use it
carnauba wax - so-so
sunflower wax - I'm told is great
rice bran wax - can be hard to get, so haven't tried it yet


----------



## Sativa Skin Care (May 13, 2010)

Thanks so much for the replies!

IrishLass, if carnauba wax is also super hard like candelilla wax, does that mean I can use that at half the amount of beeswax as well, like the candelilla?

Thank you both for the help!


----------



## IrishLass (May 13, 2010)

Sativa Skin Care said:
			
		

> Thanks so much for the replies!
> 
> IrishLass, if carnauba wax is also super hard like candelilla wax, does that mean I can use that at half the amount of beeswax as well, like the candelilla?
> 
> Thank you both for the help!



You're welcome!    And yes- you can go with half the carnauba, too. 

IrishLass


----------



## xixstar (May 15, 2010)

IrishLass said:
			
		

> Sativa Skin Care said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



anyone have luck just using carnauba as a replacement? 

I made a batch and it was rather grainy feeling and some people suggested they found carnauba very grainy (it didn't have any butters or didn't overheat). I'd like to keep making vegan balms, but it just seems like beesewax is so much easier to work with.


----------



## IrishLass (May 16, 2010)

Carnauba is very hard and brittle, as is candelilla, and they both have a high melting points. You have to make sure they are completely and thoroughly melted before pouring if you want to avoid grainies. My suggestion would be to heat and hold a little beyond their melting points if you have to in order to make sure all is completely liquified.


IrishLass


----------



## Suzanne (May 21, 2010)

I made some using Olive wax.  I used the same amount as I would have if it was beeswax and it worked ok.  Costs more or less the same as beeswax.


----------

